# SX-70 - found an OLD one!



## terri (Dec 22, 2004)

Here's a post just for fun.....     I had almost forgotten I did this, until I came home today to discover that until my son had come across it and he decided to make it our PC wallpaper.   :roll:    

The original slide scan was in the same file as this, so I thought I'd put them both up, just for fun.   This image marks the first time I completely desaturated an image after I manipulated it, printed it out as a B&amp;W and hand colored it.   Thought I was pretty clever at the time, too.   :LOL:  This is at least 2 years old, if not a little more.

Here's the old slide (an old shot that Brad took in north Georgia - before I started shooting my own images, I would go through old slide books and pull out anything I thought I could manipulate, back when I was first playing around with the technique):








And here's the final version:


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow! 

That's impressive Terri - you've created a pastel impressionist mood around a general store.  Your work certainly elevates the documentary nature of the original post to a more expressive form.  

I do like your choice of subtle colours and the softening.  

Normal crayons, or pencils? 

Well done and thanks for showing - this is the stuff which I miss doing.  Gotta try and get a cheap SX70 with film sometime.  If only I could let go of the 5x4" stuff!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 22, 2004)

I so need to get that @#%@)# daylab so I can start shooting slides. 

Awesome manipulation there and I like the hand coloring.  I don't know if I could be that brave because I'm color blind and all.  

P.S.  Awesome picture.



P.P.S.  Awesome manip.  



P.P.P.S.  Alright, I'll quit now.


----------



## terri (Dec 23, 2004)

Why, thank you for all the kind words, Jamie!       I used photo oil paints as well as pencils on this one.    Hadn't branched out to any other medium at that point.     

Tell you what: I'll loan you one of my SX-70 Land cameras if you'll let me have a go at that "5x4 stuff".    We can help each other along the way.   Deal?    




pssssst....!   Hey Aubrey.....got that metallic taste in your mouth yet?    I'm trying to HOOK you, boy!!!    GET that Daylab!    :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 23, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> pssssst....!   Hey Aubrey.....got that metallic taste in your mouth yet?    I'm trying to HOOK you, boy!!!    GET that Daylab!    :LOL:



Oh, I'm hooked.....too bad my wallet isn't playing along nicely.


----------



## terri (Dec 23, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wallet, schmallet!   (or something)

Get your priorities straight, man!


----------



## Karalee (Dec 23, 2004)

Aww I love it terri, your like an angel and the devil. You act so nice and ooh look at this thing that I just whipped up. Then once you know were all suckered in you change gears to "do it do it wallet schmallet!" And then you must do some sort of voodoo on us cos you know we ALL wanna, and you feed off it. 

Evil I say evil :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 23, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Aww I love it terri, your like an angel and the devil. You act so nice and ooh look at this thing that I just whipped up. Then once you know were all suckered in you change gears to "do it do it wallet schmallet!" And then you must do some sort of voodoo on us cos you know we ALL wanna, and you feed off it.
> 
> Evil I say evil :LOL:



Really...she works for Polaroid and Daylab as a marketing specialist.


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 23, 2004)

"Tell you what: I'll loan you one of my SX-70 Land cameras if you'll let me have a go at that "5x4 stuff". We can help each other along the way. Deal?"

Ok - great deal!

Stop press.  I was born two days after yesterday.... this doesn't sound right 

The 5x4 monorail is  great.  I had a field camera for a while and gave up because of its lack of flexibility.   The monorail pays my Christmas turkey with commissions (sometimes boring and uncreative).  I like the SX70 stuff - you just reminded me how I used to love doing creative (unpaid) work as a student - stuff I wanted to keep doing and somehow don't have much time left to pursue when I'm trying to get that big turkey on the Christmas table. 

I know what I want for Christmas!  And about 100 packs of film to go with it


----------



## terri (Dec 23, 2004)

bwahahaha!!!!   If i wanted to work for any big evil corporation, Polaroid would be my pick, I suppose.     

Except I don't.     

Jamie: making a little side money from my alternative stuff has been enormously gratifiying, because I'd be doing it even if I never sold any of it - I just love the process.   I think turning your passion into too much of a money-making scheme sullies it, somehow - or it does for me, anyway.

So, g'wan - find that Land camera and go play!     

PS I still think the 4x5 sounds hella cool.


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 24, 2004)

"I think turning your passion into too much of a money-making scheme sullies it, somehow - or it does for me, anyway."

Absolutely.  Although the days I spend doing people's weddings; buildings; dogs; cats, advertising teaches me other things that passion doesn't.  I've dropped a big hint for friends to get me an SX70 

Which films do you use with it?  It's going to feel like warming to a haemorrhoid after years of doing large format!  4x5" is great - wide range of materials for it and easy international format fixtures makes it a real bargain nowadays.  Only prob. is trying to do a quickie on it 

Happy Christmas!


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 24, 2004)

Holgaroid!  Not haemorrhoid...


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, a true SX-70 Land camera, regardless of the model type, is only going to take Time Zero film.   It's pack film, as you probably know.   I love the little cameras, I have two, but I confess these days I've come to enjoy the versatility of using my Daylab with the SX-70 base.   That way I can shoot slide film, using any lens I want on my Pentax, and while composing, keep in mind how I'll have to crop it for square format when I'm at home and ready to play.     

All that said, if you can get one for Christmas, by all means do!   It's great fun heading out with one and doing on the spot stuff, plus I just enjoy the simple mechanics of the camera.   Go for it!   

Happy Christmas to you, too!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

I got two SX-70's gathering dust. Our Polaroid film was 'adjusted' so you couldn't manipulate it (early 80's)
Used to be able to get the old stuff in France with a great deal of effort - but if I can get some from the US: WooHooo!


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 25, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I got two SX-70's gathering dust. Our Polaroid film was 'adjusted' so you couldn't manipulate it (early 80's)
> Used to be able to get the old stuff in France with a great deal of effort - but if I can get some from the US: WooHooo!



Two, huh??  You know there is someone here that would like to get into SX-70 manipulation that happens to be sitting next to me if you were wanting to get rid of one.


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 25, 2004)

Ah phooey.  I hate Santa.   He never existed anyway.

I got Christmas socks and underwear with reindeers....along with a decent bottle of port.   Can't complain too much still.  Will have to get the SX70 myself.


----------



## terri (Dec 25, 2004)

Jamie R said:
			
		

> Ah phooey.  I hate Santa.   He never existed anyway.
> 
> I got Christmas socks and underwear with reindeers....along with a decent bottle of port.   Can't complain too much still.  Will have to get the SX70 myself.



Never complain about receiving wine, Jamie.   If you can't have photography goodies, at leat you can stare moodily into a good glass of port.     

Besides, it's more fun to go ebaying and pick out the one(s) you want.   Time Zero is reasonably priced at B&amp;H.    So g'wan!   

Cheers!  &lt;clink>


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 26, 2004)

If only the daylabs would show up on eBay.


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> If only the daylabs would show up on eBay.



They're really not out there...?    :scratch:   That blows my mind.   Just goes to show you how attached people become to them, I guess.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got about 6 Polaroid camera's last count (not including the 5x4 s/s back). I collect cameras - got around 10 Box Brownies including the first flash version, and a bunch of other interesting ones. They all work too.
Hmmm. Now just what could we trade?


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 26, 2004)

I have some signed polaroid manipulations from this _famous_ artist that I've heard are worth a lot


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I have some signed polaroid manipulations from this _famous_ artist that I've heard are worth a lot



 :LOL:  Now I wonder who that could possibly be......


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 26, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> hobbes28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roll:  I don't know.   but I've heard he's a really nice guy.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard that too - so it must be true  :thumbsup:


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks for that Terri - you're right - these things are really cheap!

Any particular Daylabs you recommend too?  If there's any particular lens on an old land camera which you'd recommend, I'm more than open to considering it.  Time Zero film seems to float around on Ebay although I wonder how useful it is, if the gunky chemicals are all solidified.  Maybe a Spectra with type 600 is the way forward??


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2004)

I use a Daylab 35+ and I have the standard 3x4 base, the 4x5 base (with the 545i film carrier) and the SX-70 base.   When I'm headed anywhere for a shoot I make sure I have lots of yummy Fuji slide film because I know I can do virtually anything with it when I get home.   It's not a cheap way to go by any means, but once you've laid out the cash and you have the system, it _does_ seem relatively inexpensive because slide film is so cheap.    It's still the Polaroid film that will get ya in the end, of course.     

And I *think* the 600 series cameras are easily modified to accept Time Zero.   As long as they accept square format, I *think* those are the ones that can be tricked by flattening a little lever with a piece of cardboard (or dark slide from Time Zero film) and the pack will go in.   I've never done it so I always forget which cams will do that.    :crazy:  Easily investigated, though.  

I've never bought Time Zero (or any film) off eBay.   Just my inherently suspicious nature, I guess.


----------



## Jamie R (Dec 29, 2004)

That's really helpful Terri.  I've got a good idea of what to hunt out now.  One worry about using the 545i is that the size and bulk of the Polaroid suddenly jumps to being a little unwieldy.  I quite like the square format too...pretty cool - who'd have thought the little Polaroid kept that square format alive and kicking 

Ok - I'm probably best not to get Time Zero off Ebay.  My own fridge has got Polacolors from 6 months ago.  Usually I run out by winter, but all summer, the 2 for 1 offer was running so I overstocked.   There must be a pocket snap camera that can fit a 545i. without being noticed!  That way it can be wielded for quick snaps too.


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Jamie, glad to be of some help.   Whatever you end up getting, post it here so we can see, ok?       I love all things Polaroid (except the price tags!) and especially groove on seeing other people's work.    

My fridge is bare of Polaroid film at present.....one little pack of Time Zero left, but all my sheet film is gone (sniff).    I'm getting twitchy to go shopping, myself!


----------

